# Who cooks?



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Traditionally, women are the cooks in most homes. I find that this has continued well into the 2000's, although many women are simply not interested in cooking or cannot.

Who does the cooking in your family? I am the chef because I am better at it. Mr.G cannot cook as many things as I can and his food is often bland. I'm very appreciative of his efforts when I am not available. 

If you are the cook, do you enjoy it? I am pleased to cook for my husband; it feels good to nurture him and I know he loves it.
My upbringing has definately left an imprint; I was groomed to be a wife. It makes me laugh; the domestic lessons were like an old 50's home ec newsreel. :rofl: I'm glad I was taught, though not in the best way.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

80/20 her.


----------



## Acorn (Dec 16, 2010)

My wife is a vegetarian and I'm the furthest thing from it, so we each cook our own meals. 

The kids eat with whoever is cooking when they say they are hungry... she cooks for them more, I'd say.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I did a lot of the cooking in my family. My wife worked longer hours, so I did a lot of the cooking. It wasn't her love language, however, so she divorced me after 18 years of marriage.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

when syrum is here we share or help each other in the cooking.
i love cooking and we both make really yummy dinners.
i cook for myself almost every night when she is at home.


----------



## marriage101 (May 1, 2011)

Its about 50/50 between us. We both work day shift and sometimes I work evening. I think he is a better cook than I


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

We live in Taiwan, my husband is Canadian, we don't have an oven, he only knows how to cook with an oven, so he doesn't know how to cook here in Taiwan. He makes good desserts. 

I cook 100%. I cook every day. I didn't used to like cooking(it was intimidating), but I do now. I am happy that I can cook delicious and healthy meals so my husband and I can enjoy a better life. 

My husband does the dishes to help me out. It has been very good because if he doesn't want to do dishes, then I don't need to do the cooking.

We both work about the same time and same hours! I work a few more hours than he does!


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

100/0

I do all the cooking =(


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

For us whoever gets home first does the cooking. But more often then not we eat out.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Blanca said:


> For us whoever gets home first does the cooking. But more often then not we eat out.


We rarely eat out; mostly for special occasions. Sometimes, we do the whole dinner date thing for fun.

Eating out gets expensive.


----------



## donewithit (Apr 7, 2010)

I do ALL the cooking AND baking. but thats ok..he makes sure my oil is changed and my jeep has gas..good enough for me..a bit traditional but it works for us.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Mrs.G said:


> We rarely eat out; mostly for special occasions. Sometimes, we do the whole dinner date thing for fun.
> 
> Eating out gets expensive.


We ate out for three years because we rented a small apartment and there was no kitchen. 

After we bought our own apartment, I started cooking. My husband was quite surprised and glad that I knew how to cook. He thought that I didn't like cooking because I never talked about cooking while we were dating. Little did he know that Chinese traditional teaching teaches women to learn to cook good food so she can capture the man's heart. 

We used to go to nice restaurants on the weekends, our money disappeared very fast. If we eat at cheap food stands, the food is greasy and unhealthy, little vegetables, a lot of oil and salt.

Now we still eat out on the weekends, I cook one meal at home, and we eat one meal in cheap restaurants, we usually eat fruit and bread for breakfast.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

It's about 50/50 for us. We both love to cook and each have our own style and specialty dishes. So when we sit down and figure out what we are going to eat the next few days, that's when we decide who will cook.
When my wife works evenings, I always cook and she usually cooks breakfast when I am home.


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

I love to cook.. I'm a cooking machine. I do it all, and won't let him near my kitchen. In the off chance that I am not here to cook, he will, but its usually something like box mac and cheese and hotdogs lol


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

When I was the breadwinner he did most of the cooking. Now that I'm home I do 90% of it. I love to cook and bake but I'm a little burned out right now on the mommy thing and the recent move so I've not been doing as much. It truly is a passion of mine and one that I can't wait to get back to when I'm feeling better.


----------



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

I've been doing all the cooking and housework since I started staying home with the kids (her idea), she dove into work head first. 

A year later and she's admitting her traditional view of a man is stronger than she thought and I've become unattractive.:banghead: 

I'm going back to work, my girls aren't happy about it.


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 13, 2011)

I cook all the time coz I love cooking yummy food and hubby loves it!
I'm like a skinny chef with a miss piggy appetite


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

We both cook, but I do more of the cooking. He will cook things he wants to make himself because he says I don't make it right. LOL! This means I make a healthier version of the meal and he wants to eat more fat.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

I do most of the daily bread. DH does the weekends and the grill. We each have our specialty.So I do the things that are my specialty and he does his.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

I do almost all of the time, but H surprises me every once in awhile.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Wrench said:


> I've been doing all the cooking and housework since I started staying home with the kids (her idea), she dove into work head first.
> 
> A year later and she's admitting her traditional view of a man is stronger than she thought and I've become unattractive.:banghead:
> 
> I'm going back to work, my girls aren't happy about it.


 Are you serious? There's nothing sexier than a man who knows his way around then kitchen! 
So your wife will be home now?


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Allrecipes.com - recipes, menus, meal ideas, food, and cooking tips. Great website!


----------



## Robrobb (Jun 18, 2010)

I've generally done most of the cooking, but since things went south I'm doing virtually all of it. Children must be fed, after all. It's not all bad, I enjoy it. I've learned to bake a great many things. Hooray for butter!


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

My wife and I both cook, we only eat healthy food and never eat junk food, so we hardly ever eat out. We both are pretty good cooks but she is better w/ spices and flavoring things, and I am better with heat distribution, my pancakes(gluten free) are perfectly crispy, she just cant match em, and my meats are perfectly cooked, but her stir frys & pan dishes are awesome, im too aggressive w/ that stuff.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I wish I could say I LOVE to Cook, but it is not a huge passion of mine. I do not collect Cook books nor talk to women friends about recepies too much. I Am the stay at Home Mom who tries to be very frugal - and how I grocery shop is a BIG part of this .

With a famly as large as mine, I need to get the most for my $$, so I buy on sale, I use coupons, and I make most things from scratch. My kids sometimes get mad at me because they want this or that, and they know I must have a coupon or it to be onsale or it does not get bought. At least they are not spoiled, they get all tickled if I get Pop Tarts even. 

I am known for my homemade pies, we pick black rasberries in our backyard, and have blue berry bushes. I cook for all of the Holidays for the extended Family too. My kids cook thier own breakfast many times and sometimes whip up small meals by themselves if I get lazy now & then. 

My older sons have taken over cookie making for me, I think I am off the hook for many years to come. 

AllRecipies.com is my favotire too -love all those reviews.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I wish I could say I LOVE to Cook, but it is not a huge passion of mine. I do not collect Cook books nor talk to women friends about recepies too much. I Am the stay at Home Mom who tries to be very frugal - and how I grocery shop is a BIG part of this .
> 
> With a famly as large as mine, I need to get the most for my $$, so I buy on sale, I use coupons, and I make most things from scratch. My kids sometimes get mad at me because they want this or that, and they know I must have a coupon or it to be onsale or it does not get bought. At least they are not spoiled, they get all tickled if I get Pop Tarts even.
> 
> ...


SA,

Do you have your own garden? Do you grow your own vegetables in summer? 

My mother-in-law has a garden, she grows a lot of vegetables and potatoes in summer, I wish I could go there in summer one year!

I don't use cook books anymore. I have a few dishes my husband likes, so I just rotate those dishes. My husband says he can eat simple home cooked meals every day, he can't eat restaurant meals everyday. My mother-in-law also cooks very simple meals, they are all delicious!

Your children will miss your cooking when they grow up! 

My husband misses his mom's cooking sometimes, especially perogies!


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

*Spokeswomen*



SimplyAmorous said:


> I wish I could say I LOVE to Cook, but it is not a huge passion of mine. I do not collect Cook books nor talk to women friends about recepies too much. I Am the stay at Home Mom who tries to be very frugal - and how I grocery shop is a BIG part of this .
> 
> With a famly as large as mine, I need to get the most for my $$, so I buy on sale, I use coupons, and I make most things from scratch. My kids sometimes get mad at me because they want this or that, and they know I must have a coupon or it to be onsale or it does not get bought. At least they are not spoiled, they get all tickled if I get Pop Tarts even.
> 
> ...


 We should be spokeswomen! I was doing the same as greenpearl and I realized that I wanted more variety. So I found that website. I learned to make an AMAZING lasagna. :smthumbup:


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 13, 2011)

Mrs.G said:


> Allrecipes.com - recipes, menus, meal ideas, food, and cooking tips. Great website!


I use this online recipe too 
But most of the time, I create things from scratch like I imagine things what I'll be cooking. I think about the mixture of flavours mmm


----------



## JJG (Mar 9, 2011)

He cooks 98% of the time. 

He enjoys cooking, i do it only becasue it is necessary (i think if i lived alone i would starve! haha)


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

We both do.

Depends.

Sometimes I bring home dinner.

Sometimes I cook.

Sometimes he cooks.

Pretty even in our house.

Now for the cleaning, laundry, grocery shopping, etc. - that would be ME.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> SA,
> 
> Do you have your own garden? Do you grow your own vegetables in summer?



Hate to say this about myself but I SUCK as a Gardner. If you hired me, you would fire me. I mean it is bad. Every couple years we attempt to do the Gardening thing. We do not have a Rototiller, so he spades this nice big oblongish square by hand, kids helping all the while. Then it never fails after I plant rows & rows of seeds, marking them & all -- I get Lazy, get tired of pulling weeds all the time, don't water it enough, then it is a huge EYE SORE in my yard. 

Sure I can walk out there & FIND some lettuce among the tumultuous overgrown weeds, search for the cucumbers, tomatoes . I think the best thing out of it has always been the pumpkins -at least those were easy to find ! ha ha 

MY Grandfather was a meticulous Gardener, he could grow anything -he practically LIVED in his garden, always knew where to find him. This is NOT my thing in life. And it surely shows, people have come to my house and asked from the window - "what is that over there?" - what could I say but chuckle & tell them the garden I planted then never got around to weeding! 

I just got too much to do, mowing 3 acres of grass, weed wacking, Birthday parties, Bonfire parties, I just feel overwhelmed to have to weed & water a Garden on top of that. I like to put a seed down, and be done with it ! But that is not how it works. 




greenpearl said:


> Your children will miss your cooking when they grow up!


They will miss my Homemade pies, my oldest tells everyone "Noone makes 'em like my mom" I even make Lemon pie filling from squeezing the lemons, that is his favorite.

They also love my Spegehetti sauce-that cooks for hours, Chili, baked Hot wings, Creamed Chicken over Biscuits. 

But I am still not crazy about cooking, rather be doing something else.


----------



## rider03 (Apr 7, 2009)

I do 90% of the cooking in our home. I enjoy it and love trying out new recipes. I have a family of picky eaters so it can be a challenge. The good news is I don't have to clean the kitchen afterwards! My wife never learned how to cook and has no interest in learning.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

I do the cooking..but every now and then H will help me make a pizza or put icing on a cake.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Speaking about Picky eaters & being a challenge - I got the biggest charge out of this. It relates to Cooking. Years ago, maybe 2nd grade(?), the teachers asked the students to write a day in the Life of their Mother . My oldest son wrote this below. I have this hanging on my dining room wall - it is still so true today-what he said about the cooking anyway. (Now days I am on TAM more than Ebay, probably saved me lots of $$). 




> If I was walking in my mothers's moccasins, I would be annoyed by cooking. I would not get to do much. I would go on ebay alot.
> 
> I would be annoyed by cooking. First I would have to cook 3 meals a day. Second, Noone will eat my food sometimes so I have to cook again. Third, everyone eats at different times so I have to cook again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't feel like cooking tonight. Someone bring in a Boston Market chicken please. Thanks.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Speaking about Picky eaters & being a challenge - I got the biggest charge out of this. It relates to Cooking. Years ago, maybe 2nd grade(?), the teachers asked the students to write a day in the Life of their Mother . My oldest son wrote this below. I have this hanging on my dining room wall - it is still so true today-what he said about the cooking anyway. (Now days I am on TAM more than Ebay, probably saved me lots of $$).


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

about what you son wrote about you! 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Hate to say this about myself but I SUCK as a Gardner. If you hired me, you would fire me. I mean it is bad. Every couple years we attempt to do the Gardening thing. We do not have a Rototiller, so he spades this nice big oblongish square by hand, kids helping all the while. Then it never fails after I plant rows & rows of seeds, marking them & all -- I get Lazy, get tired of pulling weeds all the time, don't water it enough, then it is a huge EYE SORE in my yard.
> 
> Sure I can walk out there & FIND some lettuce among the tumultuous overgrown weeds, search for the cucumbers, tomatoes . I think the best thing out of it has always been the pumpkins -at least those were easy to find ! ha ha
> 
> ...



You make me lol imagining your husband and your boys work, and you and your weed garden! 

I have never tried gardening, so I don't know about myself! 

I wish I could have a piece of land when I am old. Need to be active when we are old!  It is always a good feeling to know that my 80 year-old mom is still growing her own vegetables! 


Children are funny, they like what they grew up with! 

I miss my mom's cooking, I can only have it once in a few years, I really miss it! Actually now my sister has to do the cooking when we are at home!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Pandakiss said:


> hi--
> 
> i usually cook since in home with the kids....husband does cook, and makes awesome wind-dings, and he loves cake, so i will just buy a bunch of cake ingre. and let him work it out....he also makes great steaks...and i always tell him his hamburgers are better than mine, but i just hate making them..ha-ha.
> 
> ...


I don't know any western cooking even though I have been together with my husband for about 8 years and been to Canada twice. 

My husband wants to buy an oven so I will learn to cook western food, I can always find excuses to stop him from buying it! LOL

I find Chinese cooking much easier! Maybe I am used to it!

I don't cook complicated dishes anymore. I noticed I enjoy cooking much more and I am more motivated when I cook simple dishes.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

donewithit said:


> I do ALL the cooking AND baking. but thats ok..he makes sure my oil is changed and my jeep has gas..good enough for me..a bit traditional but it works for us.


:rofl: I laugh because my husband did ALL the cooking and baking throughout our marriage. He is a GREAT cook and on every holiday he cooks a wonderful meal with my daughter, who also likes to cook. My daughter also likes to bake. This past Easter Sunday he made a delicious pot roast and he makes the BEST gravy too! My mother was a good cook but NEVER made gravy so it's a real treat! :smthumbup: My daughter made some awesome lemon meringue pies.  

This past Christmas my kids spent with me alone. It was right after my husband left and we were in the middle of moving out of our house. For Christmas Eve, I bought my son two pepperoni strombolis from the local pizza shop and my daughter and I dined on fresh mozzarella cheese, roast peppers, tomatoes and bread with dipping oil. I boiled up a lobster too. That's how I like to cook and eat.

I did buy a precooked ham and my daughter and I made stuffing, sweet potatoes and carrot cake for Christmas dinner and that was painful enough. One thing I AM good at is grilling! I love to do BBQ and am meticulous and very fussy about how I grill my meat and fish. Isn't that usually a "guy thing?" yeah..well it gets worse... 

What do I do instead of cook? I maintain and change the oil in our cars, including my Jeep!  I wash them too! Yep, this past Easter Sunday where was I? Outside in the yard washing the winter crud off my Jeep and climbing underneath it spraying Rustoleum on the underbody covering up all the rust spots. :rofl: At one point my husband came outside to talk to me in the backyard and found me lying on top of the engine of my Jeep cleaning out the crud that had gathered down near the oil pan and said "I really need to get a picture of this!"

It's always been like this..total role reversal. My husband hates turning a wrench with a passion! The one time he tried to fix a flat on our minivan it was hilarious and I just said "Let me do it" and he watched as I pulled the floor jack out of the garage and said "You actually LIKE doing this, don't you?" 

The few times I did cook I made such a mess and used EVERY pot and pan in the house it took days to find the counters and the bottom of the sink! I positively hate cooking because I get so easily distracted. My kids STILL give me grief about the time I burned the Christmas cookies years ago! Heck, I burn water when i boil eggs. :slap: If it can't be nuked or eaten out of the container it comes in or wrapped up and taken home it doesn't get eaten by me. 

Now that I live separately with my kids it's basically forage for yourself. I buy food that can be microwaved or put in the toaster oven or eaten from a container or made into a sandwich. We've lived here almost six months and have yet to use the oven! I can count on one hand how many times I've turned on the stove. My gas bill is basically my stove and it's been less than $10/month. :rofl:

On the weekends I go into town and get take out or go out to eat. My kitchen is the size of a postage stamp and we have tray tables to eat from. There's no room for a table because we have the computers and elliptical in the dining room.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

I do all the cooking. I don't like to cook, but have to. Gotta eat. If my H has to cook, OMG!! how could I be such a slacker.


----------



## lunalady (Aug 11, 2010)

I cook because I'm currently not working (job-wise, I'm a full-time student). When I get a job, he'll be cooking because I'll be coming home much later.


----------

